# pictures



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I can't seem to get my pics to go I'm doing everything I've done for years. compose message .click on upload a file. click on pic for today. clickon that and open. message comes up which says there was a problem with uploading file oo1-jpg. the only thing I've done lately is get the computer guy in because the computer was slow. he did delete some stuff but not before he asked me if I still used it. maybe we deleted something we shouldn't but if it was anything to do with the pics I wouldn't even see them would I? ~Georgia


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I think it's an HT problem rather than your computer. 

I've been getting this error when I try to upload an image. I get this error:

*The following error occurred*
There was a problem uploading your file.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't upload directly because I don't like the thumbnail it puts in the post, I'd rather some one be able to read the post AND look at the photo at the same time. So I use an online photo storage and simply copy/paste the URL of the photo location in the box when it pops up. That seems to have no problem.

Example: Our 'skyzebo'.....


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

ok that's exactly what I'm getting IP. maybe it isn't my computer after all. i'll try again later. lovely pic. Andy


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)




----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

This is a issue we are experiencing network wide, we are attempting to get it corrected as soon as we can


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

that's it Po Boy. I feel much better now I don't have to call Devin and tell him he messed up my computer


----------



## LT2108 (May 28, 2014)

There has been a fix for image uploads deployed, it should start working again shortly if it isn't yet.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not yet but i'll keep trying thanks!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

TnAndy said:


> I don't upload directly because I don't like the thumbnail it puts in the post


It gives an option to insert the pictures in two sizes.
(When it's working as it should)
It's still not working now.


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

I tried posting a picture tonight too but it won't work. Tried from a host too and it still wouldn't work.


----------

